# Noob with the Mes



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello guys
I have rooted devices and everything but I am a noob with Mes. My friend gave me his mez since he was done with it. He left his phone on 2.2.1 and I was wondering I can use Z4 root with that correct? And after that how do I get onto cwm? And how do I know what I can flash or not like I come from a DX so there you flash froyo ROMs with only on froyo and same with gingerbread. And GNex you flash 403 ROMs so is this the same thing? Thanks for the helps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

partychick64 said:


> Hello guys
> I have rooted devices and everything but I am a noob with Mes. My friend gave me his mez since he was done with it. He left his phone on 2.2.1 and I was wondering I can use Z4 root with that correct? And after that how do I get onto cwm? And how do I know what I can flash or not like I come from a DX so there you flash froyo ROMs with only on froyo and same with gingerbread. And GNex you flash 403 ROMs so is this the same thing? Thanks for the helps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


the way i went when i got my mez, late on it as well, was:

go here :http://www.uscellular.com/android/software.html - to upgrade to gingerbread...

then here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10451-rooting-mesmerize-234-or-235/ - to figure out rooting...

then here: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/30-mesmerizeshowcase-development/ - and i tried multiple roms until i settled on the AOKP Milestone 4 port - i love ICS.

have fun.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

check out the link below. it should tell you what you need to know about rooting or flashing custom on the Mes. Personally, I prefer version 10.5 of the Awesome Sauce custom rom with comradseven's latest version of the KGB kernel with lagfix enabled. This combo works amazingly well for me, so I would recommend you check it out.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Guys read up on my forums yesterday when I broked it fixed it then broke it then fixed it then one more cycle haha. I think I get the hang of it now just needed a little explaining every device is different. I have a GNex but still decided to put ics on it since GummyNex officially supporting the Mez. Thanks for the help. I love the fact you dont need to root just Odin the right cwm and flash and you are rooted. I will look into all your suggestions. Thanks again

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

It is nice, and we have had some great minds developing ROMs for the Mes but sadly a lot have left to pursue newer devices. We still do have some great custom software for the device even though it's glory days have came and went. Some people have reported they have had issues with simply flashing a prerooted ROM and prefer to manually root the device beforehand, but I have never had an issue going that route with the Mes. If you do consider trying Awesome Sauce, which is a stock based gingerbread rom i have linked the latest version of the KGB kernel below because as I remember Comradseven doesn't keep it up to date here and the older version that is here is nowhere near as good as the latest version. To apply the kernel, you just simply flash it in CwM recovery like you flash the rom, but in this case only the kernel is replaced. It is also a good idea to wipe the cache partiton and wipe the dalvik cache in recovery before you flash the new kernel. And always disable lagfix before flashing anything. You might already know this but it doesn't hurt to remind to avoid issues.

http://minus.com/m4LNpdbaS/1f


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yup I know how to flash a kernel. Uh idk if I can flash any kernel since I am running GummyNex. 9 and yesterday I tried flashing clitch kernel and it didn't go so well it didn't like it and had to Odin back to gb it was insane. But I will look into it I kinda wanna run CM7 on gb. Is there one of those?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes that kernel I linked is for a stock based EH09 custom rom and GummyNex isn't stock based. As far as CM7, I do believe it is in the development section but I am not too much into MTD roms because they usually always have some issues here or there. Of course since it seems that you only have the Mes to play around with, I would say it would be fine to get into that stuff since the Nexus is most likely your daily driver. When I eventually get a Galaxy S 2, i will resort to trying out some MTD roms on my Mesmerize as well, but for right now I need a stable device so I will stick with the stock based roms.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

If you flashed the proper glitch kernel it should work fine. And yes there is CM7 and even other GB mtd roms. Most of the mtd roms are plenty stable enough for daily use on top of being usually smoother than the TW based roms. I've used or at least played with most of the roms out there for this phone. If you don't go ICS I'd recommend checking out the TSMs roms

Sent from my Gummy Fassy


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

No it says on Glitch that it will only work for some ROMs and GummyNex isn't one of them; it just came with a stock kernel.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

